# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Building/Structure Mapping >  Animator's Lab

## Blaidd Drwg

The house and secret underground lab of a friendly surgeon/evil gholem maker.
The pen and ink part is almost done.

----------


## Mouse

I just love your drawings.  I think its the earth pattern that does it!  LOL!

(don't worry - I'm quite mad, naturally  :Smile:  )

----------


## damonjynx

Another awesome encounter map, Blaidd. Can't wait to see it coloured and finished - assuming of course that's part of your plan. You should do more of these, you excel at them.

----------


## ThomasR

I just got bored again and drew some cross hatched maps (an I really gotta loose the white sheet and go for grid paper). Something quite similar in style but there are many very good new ideas in your map and fir that style that's some amazing feat  :Wink:  And the cleanness of it is glorious ! Gimme more !!

----------


## Greg

Lovely clean linework Blaidd. Always love seeing more of your work!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Weery

This is fantastic. I absolutely love the linework and hatching especially.

Can't wait to see it all come together  :Smile: 

Thanks for posting.

----------


## Voolf

Another map with the Ross McConnell style touch from you. I love it.
Knowing how you did with the old graveyard, i have no doubt this gonna be awesome.

----------


## AaronSchmidt

> This is fantastic. I absolutely love the linework and hatching especially.
> 
> Can't wait to see it all come together 
> 
> Thanks for posting.


I agree with Weery, the line work and the hand drawn feel gives this work life.

----------


## Steel General

All kinds of cool stuff going on in this...

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

Hi! I'm not dead! I've just been sick and busy doing other stuff!  :Wink: 

Thank you all for your comments so far.
Currently almost done colouring this map. I've had a lot of trouble shading here; the cellar looks off to me, but haven't quite figured out why and how to fix it. Bit too purple maybe?
I'd love to hear your thoughts on it.

----------


## Voolf

Looks good to me. Maybe put a little more shadow near walls simillar to rooms because it looks too bright overall imo.
Looking forward for this one.

----------


## AaronSchmidt

Wow, that looks great. Very impressed.

----------


## Bogie

Nice maps, I think you are right about the purple shadows.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

I put this project aside for a while to work on other things, but I picked it up again. I completely redid the shadows. It's still not entirely right, but a lot better than the previous version at any rate.
I really wanted a warmer and stronger glow for the candles/lights inside, but I can't seem to make those work. I have the lights in a solid color fill layer, set to overlay, so I can quickly change the colors. But maybe the color isn't the problem? Needs more fiddling!

----------


## Ilanthar

Looking good! For candles, did you try a layer of highlight over a the color layer? Playing with opacity & layer effect, I suppose you could find something.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> Looking good! For candles, did you try a layer of highlight over a the color layer? Playing with opacity & layer effect, I suppose you could find something.


Haven't tried that, since the color layer was also like a highlight. I'll give it a try, thanks for the tip!

Regarding that: do masks over a color layer have different effects than just color in an otherwise transparent layer (all other settings being equal).

Sent from my LG-M250 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ignis-fatuus

Hi there. I really like your style. It reminds me a ggod deal of 2minutetabletop's style. Earlier you posted a version where you positied that the shadows were a litttle too purple. I actually liked the first version a great deal. i feel that the juxtaposition between the purple shadows and the yellow lighting adds a whole lot of depth. I would be interested in how you achieved that actually.

----------


## Blaidd Drwg

> Hi there. I really like your style. It reminds me a ggod deal of 2minutetabletop's style. Earlier you posted a version where you positied that the shadows were a litttle too purple. I actually liked the first version a great deal. i feel that the juxtaposition between the purple shadows and the yellow lighting adds a whole lot of depth. I would be interested in how you achieved that actually.


Thanks! I'm afraid I don't really remember what I did, exactly. I've modified the original Photoshop file so many times. I think it was just a color fill layer, with blend mode set to "normal", but lowered opacity. I painted in the shadows and highlights by modifying a mask on that layer. This way I can quickly change the colour of the entire layer if I don't like it (and which I did, manymanymany times  :Razz:  ). I hope that's a bit helpful.

I'm calling this one done now. It's as good as it's going to get, and I'd rather spend my energy on new projects without having this one lurking in the back of my mind all the time. These unfinished maps really know how to guilt trip me  :Wink: 

Thanks everyone for the feedback and suggestions. I really appreciate your help!

----------


## donpaulo

Love the sewers. My favorite part of any city !

----------

